

Ask YC : Future of IPhone Applications - khurrams

Hi
Was just wondering , what do people expect of IPhone Apps ? Has Apple store reached a saturation point ? 
Khurram@geniteam.com
======
floozyspeak
Touche... anyways expect more iphone apps, expect to be swarmed with them now
that the nda is out the window, stop reading this and start developing
something, its the cool new sandbox. No saturation point in sight. From a
discovery and find point of view, saturation point for that long since pasted.
But there is gold gravy on the iphone, and all future mobile platforms that
follow.

------
teej
People asked the same things about the Facebook platform 3 months out.

Here's the reality: The apps that made the most money in the long run did not
launch in the beginning of the platform. Those who launched in the beginning
did not gain any leverage by which their other apps grew. The biggest apps on
Facebook are not those who launched early on (with a few VC backed
exceptions).

My point: the best is yet to come.

------
maxklein
Punctuate correctly. Remove your email address.

